# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn in schouders en rug

## Inavm

Hallo, ik heb steeds pijn in mijn rug en schouders. Soms gaat het een dag goed en dan is het er plots weer. Zou het kunnen dat het met mijn slokdarm te maken heeft? Ook heb ik last van pijn achter mijn borstbeen.

Graag reactie, een groet van Ina

----------


## janocean

Ik raad je Iplikator aan. Het is een acupressuur mat, en het is zeer effectief om rugpijn te verlichten en te ontspannen.

Veel geluk

----------


## sietske763

reclame mag hier niet!!

----------


## christel1

Sietske, zal het doorgeven, hier kan ik het niet verwijderen.... sorry

----------


## sietske763

oh, het is al weggehaald, dat loopt daar als een trein in jullie intra -forum!

----------


## christel1

Hier is het blijkbaar nog niet weggehaald, de andere heb ik zelf kunnen verwijderen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Een link plaatsen is niet toegestaan. Een product aanraden wél. 
Daarom is de link verwijderd.

----------

